

Ask HN: What awesome geeky products should we be wishing for this Christmas? - Terry_B


======
revorad
There's quite a list here - <http://hackerthings.com>

------
darkxanthos
Shameless plug: <http://GeekRations.com> Think of it as a nerdy Internet gift
of the month club from some of the most random places on the net. One month
our gift was an Arduino. :)

